# Welcoming Pigcicles to the Mod Group!



## TulsaJeff

I would like for everyone to give our newest moderator a warm welcome. 

I asked Pigcicles early this week to give it some thought and I am so happy that he decided to accept this role.

In this position, Joe a.k.a Pigcicles will be helping to stamp out spam and using his great leadership skills to maintain the SMF image and to help everyone represent this forum and what it stands for to the fullest.

Please make him welcome!


----------



## short one

Cograts Pigcicles of the new job. I believe you will very good at your new position. Keep up the good work and help keep SMF the greatest smoking meat forum on the web.


----------



## pigcicles

Thank you Steve. I hope I measure up to the level put up by the other Moderators. Kind of makes ya wonder though... Jeff put this under _Forum Related Issues_.. hmmmm.

A Public thank you to Jeff for the consideration and faith that I can do the job.


----------



## chris_harper

congrats, pigcicles. i am a moderator on a motorcycle forum i am a member of. we don't get much traffic there, so it is pretty easy.


----------



## richtee

Hey, cool on you Piggie! I think Jeff made an excellent choice. Then again, the guy knows his Pig...heheh!


----------



## cajun_1

Congratulations....


----------



## hawgheaven

Way to go PC, glad to have you looking over the herd!


----------



## monty

Congratulations, Joe!

Jeff has made an excellent choice! I will always be available if you need an ear to bend!

Cheers!


----------



## gooose53

I'm sure you will do a great job as moderator!


----------



## fudley

Congrats Pigcicles


----------



## gypsyseagod

congrats to you pigcicles.


----------



## goat

Congratulations Pigcicles!!  I will drink a toast to that.


----------



## gofish

Good choice Jeff.  

Congrats PC


----------



## glued2it

congrats!


----------



## blackhawk19

Great choice Jeff. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Terry have you thought of how much trouble you'll be in if you misspell Pigcicles name now


----------



## lisacsco

Congratulations Pig Ci*r*cles....


oops...I spelled your name wrong...

bad me... (in my best sexy Marilyn Monroe voice)

Maybe you should take me to the wood shed....or something.....for punishment...you bad boy...

:::batting my eyes:::


----------



## moltenone

congrates PC

great choice Jeff


Mark


----------



## desert smokin

Congrats PC. Experience, level head and steady hand. Good choice to help steer the ship.


----------



## bigarm's smokin

* Yes sir, thats ALL I have thought of all morning. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Thanks Lisa, the minute that Joe forgets about that unfortunate incident in which I got dislexic or dis com bubulated or some dang thing, YOU gotta remind him. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thats what I get for making a nice comment yesterday, about your butt.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*
*Mr Joe, congrats my friend. You are a fine man for the job. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 Terry*


----------



## lisacsco

whats that, my butt????  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









* 
Hey, I didnt get to hear a good comment about my butt  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












* 
what'cha say Big T (aka Big ole Teddy Bear)?


----------



## ba_loko

Congratulations, Joe!  I can't think of anyone that would do a finer job than you will.


----------



## meowey

Congrats PigCicles!  Excellent choice Jeff!


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## wvsmokeman

Congrats Pigcicles!!! I'm positive you will do a fine job.


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*  Hey Lisa, I made a comment on a thread wanting to know about butts, I said you were the resident expert on butts. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








*


----------



## bbqpitstop

I knew it was only matter of time because the guidance you provided when I first hopped on here made me think you already _were _a moderator.

Here's hoping I can provide you with something to moderate about..........

Go SMF!


----------



## Deer Meat

Way to go Joe, I think Jeff made a wise choice picking you for the job.

Congratulations


----------



## pigcicles

Again thanks to all for the great welcomes. You too TerRy. Lisa... I'll just have to keep my eye on you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'm still looking around figuring things out, but it shouldn't take long to get this thing down.

See ya'll in the smoking section... I'll be the one with the curly tail.


----------



## Dutch

Welcome to the Squad, Joe!!


----------



## deejaydebi

Hey congrats Piggie! Does that mean you have to behave now?


----------



## pigcicles

It's gonna take more than a bunch of green letters to make me behave. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks for the congrats Debi.


----------



## peculiarmike

Congratulations Joe! 
Jeff couldn't have made a better choice. 
(Way to go Jeff!)


----------



## ajthepoolman

Hey PigCicles, you have always been my favorite person on this forum.  

(don't tell anyone else that I said this though, ok?)


----------



## pigcicles

Super AJ .. just like we rehearsed it.. I'll get that money out to ya soon


----------



## cowgirl

Congratulations Pigcircles 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , you will make a great moderator.


----------



## pigcicles

Hahaha.. lol .. you've been talking to TerRy again.. he's a funny guy.


----------



## deejaydebi

Whew! Had me worried there ...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We love ya just the way you are!


----------



## bigarm's smokin

* Patty honey, do I love ya, or do I kick your butt???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

* Joe, I have loved a special lady for the last 29 years, she calls me,  "TerRee" (don't ever call me that, Joe) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*


----------



## pigcicles

See how you are... you give me the gun and the bullets and now I can't use em... okay I won't call you that what you said don't ever call you that ... make sense??


----------



## cowgirl

Pigcicles and Terry.........thanks for the smiles!


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*  y'all watch too much Gunsmoke Joe, if you ain't Festus Hagen, " golly Bill doc," how you suposed to know if the writin that your readin is the readin that some one else  wrote? Don't ya see??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  TerRee*


----------



## jts70

Congrats PC ! Fine choice Jeff!


----------



## smokyokie

Couldn't have made a better choice Jeff, now all we need is about 8 or 9 more similar choices.

Congrats Joe, I always new you had itin ya.


----------



## bbq bubba

Ya got that right!!
Congrat's Joe, and i promise to do my best to keep you BUSY


----------



## tonto1117

Congratulations Joe!!! The cream allways rises to the top


----------



## richtee

Hey.. I've really missed the l'il piggie you have!   Nice to see ya!


----------



## pigcicles

Thanks again for all the congrats. With a group like this, the job will be a breeze!


----------



## flash

Congrates. I do the moderator thing on Florida Sportsman fishing Forum. Over 70,000 members.......now it can get quite hairy with that many members. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Good luck with the new job and enjoy the extra pay


----------



## tonto1117

Thank you much Richtee!!! 

BTW.....My hubby(Bud's BBQ) loved your old signiture.....new one is cool to, but when he read hte old one he laughed his *** off and said how true!!!! 

OK...Highjack over.


----------



## bud's bbq

Hip, Hip, Horay for Pigs!!  Jeff has re-confirmed his wise and judicious choice in talent.

Glad to see you as a mod, Joe.

bud


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Congratulations Mr. Pig!!! 
     Great choice and like some of the others, I'm sure you will enjoy the extra pay in the envelope. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Seriously, thanks of your help!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq

Congrats Joe!...Great move on Jeff's part too!...

Just think Joe!...Now, with the promotion to *Mod*...all the other kiddies in the sandbox will HAVE to treat you with the respect you deserve!...

No more being made fun of after the '*PigCircles*' incident!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oops!...Sorry!...Just kiddin' Joe!...Couldn't resist that'un!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Again...Congratulations Joe!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!...


Until later...


P.S.  Guess I'll have Terry on my case now!...


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*Coley, your a** is grass. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 BUT, like my uncle told me, Terry, don't get mad, get even.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 haha*


----------



## coleysmokinbbq

See what I mean Gang??...I *KNEW* i'd get him started!...


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*  Hey Coley, you got me started, but I'm like the old, tired, Cummins in my PU. It takes alot of startin fluid to get me going, then I puke white smoke, miss, run rough, slobber un burnt fuel on my manifold, then warm up and go all day like stripped a*s ape. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I WISH. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*


----------



## msmith

Congrats PigCicles


----------



## mossymo

BigArm
Great analogy.... but what is that brown crap you are shooting out your exhaust !!! 

Just kidding buddy, wanted to see if you are paying attention !!!


----------



## cman95

Congrats PC!


----------

